# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Partilha de corais

## António Vitor

Acho que o nivel de partilha de corais entre os amigos dos reefs aqui em portugal é baixissimo...

Eu não posso partilhar nao tenho...só 3 corais, mas raro é observar alguém mesmo a pedir um determinado coral...
se calhar cairia no ridiculo...olha este quer um À borlix...

Na aquariofilia de agua doce plantada eu já ofereci enviando para o brasil, espanha, frança certas plantas mais esquisitas e raras...sem ganhar nada com isso (aliás perdendo até nos portes) e fiz isso numa altura que nao tinha dinheiro...era apenas estudante...
não o fazia com uma assiduidade muito grande e faziam o mesmo para mim...

Aquilo que eu acho e é a minha opinião discordem à vontade, é que ganhariamos mais se partilhassemos, não haveria grande concorrência nas lojas, haveria sima  necessidade destas procurarem corais diferentes dos habituais para alimentar o hobbye...

O que se passa no nosso hobby é reflexo da economia, talvez...a malta quer algum dividendo, mas isto é um hobby...pode-se ganhar com alguma coisa, vai de cada um mas isto trás impactos positivos e negativos.

Eu sinceramente vai ser dificil eu vender corais, duvido que algum dia o faça...
espero que quando começar a oferecer me sigam as pisadas...
vamos ver...
 :Big Grin: 

Espero também ter sucesso, estou crú nisto, mas sei que o sentimento que tenho quando ofereço plantas deverá ser o mesmo...
e qunado vejo estas nos aquários do destinatário bem, sinto-me bem...
 :Wink: 

Se tiver sucesso irei oferecer frags...
vamos ver...
até lá espero que alguém se antecipe!

Os imapctos positivos das vendas das frags é a malta ter mais diligência na tal propagação acho que é pelos motivos errados e pouco altruista...

Isto qunado mais formos pelo colectivo melhor...
e para mantermos um maior numero de especies a nivel de colectivo a opção não comercial será sempre a melhor...e mais....depois isso revela-se a nivel individual...

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Antonio, :bompost:  
Estou parcialmente de acordo contigo. Julgo que a partilha de corais/invertebrados acontece nesta comunidade, talvez em circulos mais fechados de membros, o que é natural pois têem um historial de ofertas/trocas e como a abundancia nunca é muita...
Mas estou completamente de acordo com esse espirito de partilha, e vou seguir a tua sugestão ( tenho uns vivos a mais). A quem estiver interessado, veja a secção de "Particulares"...daqui a uns anos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  não, a serio, passem por lá...
Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado António Gameiro 
 :Wink: 

O problema dos circulos fechados é mesmo esse...restrito e portanto poderiam ser mais dinamicos...se fossem abertos...

também se um elemento só "crava" corais e não oferece, poderia ser ... censurado!
sei lá...
pontos ...podia haver aqui no forum sistema de pontos...quem recebia dava pontos...
 :Wink: 

é apenas uma ideia.

quem tivesse mais pontos teria depois mais facilmente corais, porque quem lhe oferecia depois sabia que tinha algum retorno...

podia existir um referencia aos tipos de corais que o pessoal possuisse ficasse registado...talvez fosse complicado informaticamente, não sei...

Seria interessante todos os membros deste forum selecionar numa determinada zona deste forum quais são os corais que possui...
Se tivesse um que não estivesse seleccionavel pedia para ser incluido na lista...

lá está não sei se seria fácil informáticamente, mas seria interessante também para saber em termos estatisticos o que a malta possui...
e portanto ter uma ideia abrangente dos corais que a malta possui...

nessa zona do forum teriamos por exemplo uma especie e o numero de utilizadores com essa especie...ou variedade...
seria disponibilizado essa informação até seria bom para lojistas, saberem o que poderiam vender melhor..
 :Wink: 

aumentariamos concerteza o numero de especies mantidas...é apenas uma ideia...nem sei se seria possivel a sua  concretização...

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

No site do http://www.coralfrags.org/ podem ser trocados corais, basta defenir se o destino frag é a troca ou venda.

Outra forma ainda mais simples é questionar alguem que tenha frags "a mais" para venda se estará interessado em trocar por outras especies.

Pestana

----------


## António Vitor

não sabia da existência desse site Pestana...
 :Smile: 
já me estou a inscrever!

Muito obrigado!

----------


## António Vitor

Gameiro ando à procura de xenias!

deve ser do mais curriqueiro que existe, mas eu gosto e não tenho...

Adoro as "mãos" da coisa...
neste momento só tenho estes corais...

Euphylia grabrescens -cor verde
Montipora Capricornis vermelha 
Zoanthus spp Verde metalico

qunado tiver muito já sabes onde podes arranjar..

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Antonio Vitor,
Xenias não tenho, mas tenho algo parecido, Briareum(se estiveres interessado, são tuas); e mais algumas coisas, é só veres na secção de "Particulares". 
Um Abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas pessoal, eu tenho algumas xenias na sump que posso trocar por outras frags que não tenha ou mesmo dar...mas só as posso entregar em Setubal

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

xenias tenho as pazadas. è so dares um saltinho a alverca.

quanto a ofertas e trocas, já ofereci bastantes mudas, sim a amigos. Tambem já troquei mudas com alguns membros. Mas nem toda a gente ta disposta a trocas. Em muitos negocios já propus isso sem resultado. Portanto vai-se vendendo e comprando..

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

alverca?
hehehe
mesmo aqui ao lado...

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas
> 
> xenias tenho as pazadas. è so dares um saltinho a alverca.
> 
> quanto a ofertas e trocas, já ofereci bastantes mudas, sim a amigos. Tambem já troquei mudas com alguns membros. Mas nem toda a gente ta disposta a trocas. Em muitos negocios já propus isso sem resultado. Portanto vai-se vendendo e comprando..
> 
> abraço


Boas...

Eu diria mais... Muito pouca gente está disposta a trocas!!

Por enquanto é difícil para mim trocar, até porque apesar de ter recebido ontem 25 corais de aquacultura (pensava eu que seriam pequenos corais) recebi uns minúsculos frags, onde é impossível fazer por enquanto qualquer frag! Acho que no futuro (têm que crescer) poderei trocar, à semelhança do que já fiz...

Abraços!

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Eu ja ofereci frags e corais inteiros e, tambem ja me ofereceram a mim. Quanto a mim, mais censuravel, e vender-se coisas que nos foram oferecidas. Eu, nao embarco nessa onda. E-me oferecido, quando ja nao preciso, ofereco. Mal estariamos se, olhassemos apenas para o aspecto financeiro  :SbRiche:  . No entanto, poderei vender alguma coisa que me tivesse sido oferecido, com a totalidade do lucro a reverter a favor de um Forum. 
Abraco,
Paulo

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado pelas respostas pessoal, talvez o horizonte não seja tão mau como eu pensava, e afinal não sou o único a pensar assim.

Vou colocar todos aqueles que se prontificaram a oferecer, ou que já ofereceram frags a alguém na minha lista de amigos, para os chatear quando já tiver algo para dar ou trocar!
 :Smile: 

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Vitor, comigo, podes contar. Alias, nao falando apenas de corais, de cada vez que vou ao Cabo Raso, costumo apanhar Nassarios as centenas. Recordo-me de ha uns tempos ver um fulano a vender 20 camaroes por 10 euros, num Forum. Por mais 5 euros, ou seja, 15 euros, compro 1 kg para meter no tacho. de cada vez que vou ao Cabo, apanho os que me apetece. Logo, vender, esta fora de questao.
Sempre fui solicito para oferecer o que apanho. Nassarios, Eremitas, Ofiuros, Quitons, Camaroes, etc.
As amizades que se vao fazendo, sao muito mais importantes do que o " vil metal ".
Abraco,
Paulo

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Paulo...mais alguém depois para chatear!
hehehe!

Esse é o espirito, sempre achei que se todos  puxarem pró mesmo lado isto avança mais e melhor, os individualismos e os chico espertos nunca fazem avançar nada.

----------


## Paulo Coelho

Tambem acho uma boa ideia mas o problema é que quando as pessoas começam estão em desvantagem para as pessoas que já tem os aquarios montados em uns só tem para dar e outras só recebem e quando estes ultimos chegam aos primeiros já estes estão fartos e desistem , é sempre um problema embora entre que tem seja uma boa solução .
 Por acaso já aconteceu comigo uma troca com outro colega e não tenho feito mais pois não tenho por agora nada para troca e assim prefiro comprar a ficar a dever e outras pessoas assim farão pela mesma razão .
Em relação a este tipo de procedimento estar a ser um desafio para os logistas , concerteza que era mas iria por em causa os mesmos pois iriam ter menos negocio e fechariam e isso nós não queremos pois tambem são necessários e por isso já propus aqui num posta e até directamento eles serem os nosso intermediarios na compra venda o que seria bom para todas as partes

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Eu sou completamente a favor da partilha de corais mas percebo que as pessoas queiram rentabilizar o seu aquário, até porque os custos de manutenção são altíssimos.

No entanto, sempre que tenho frags para trocar prefiro trocar do que comprar e vender. Quase todos os frags que eu já fiz foram trocados por outros. Tenho neste momento 7 frags de montipora que queria vender mas sei que vou acabar por trocar aquilo tudo.

A aquariofilia ganha muito muito com a partilha de frags. No entanto as lojas saiem a perder. É um conflito de interesses. Ambas as partes são essênciais. Mas acho que a longo prazo todos ganhariam se a aquariofilia de recife evoluisse e a troca de material vivo é um combustível para isso.

António quando for a Lisboa levo-te uma montipora verde fluorescente para colocares nessa tua recente preocupação  :SbSourire: 

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

As partilhas de corais é mesmo uma boa oportunidade para, além de consergir corias que não se têm, serve também para criar novas amizades, deixando de lado a frieza do mundo virtual.

Há também outro aspecto muito importante e que creio ser o mais, as doações para os inicantes, lembro que igressei no marinho após tanta instência de um amigo o Rinaldo Gambarini e meu primeiro aquario um  nano de 50l ganhei de um aquarista uma pequena muda de xenia, foi a maior emoção que tive, além de capturar um eremita na praia, este meu primeiro habitante daquele nano.

Pena que estou no Brasil, senão eu também iria participar desta proposta.

Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
Quero deixar aqui o meu testemunho relativamente á partilha de corais que iniciei graças a este topico :Pracima:  . Tem sido positiva, pois para alem das trocas que efectuei ( exelentes) adquiri mais alguns conhecimentos e solucões para alguns problemas que tinha com o Akua bem como troca de experiências sempre uteis. A partilha de "vivos", conhecimentos e experiências torna este hooby muito mais interessante. 
A todos os membros que me visitaram o meu muito obrigado :SbOk:  . 
Abraços

----------


## António Vitor

tenho de ver se arranjo tempo para ir aí...
o tempo não é esticável!

espero que esta semana te telefone, para te chatear!

Gameiro, A principal razão disto funcional também foi das tuas ofertas ao pessoal que te pediu...ou seja sem a tua disponibilidade e a de outros isto não funcionaria ...

e sim isto devia ser mais prática corrente...
Mas prontos....já tenho aqui alguns que me ofereceram:

O Luis Rodrigues deu-me algumas coisas bem como velhos conhecidos como o Nuno Prazeres com o qual nutro ainda uma velha amizade...
embora ultimamente com poucos contactos...falta de tempo...

não receberam nada em troca, não tenho ainda nada para dar.

moram relativamente mais perto do que tu, António, só por isso ainda não fui aí...esta semana devo poder ir aí...

Abraços!

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Eu sou completamente a favor da partilha de corais mas percebo que as pessoas queiram rentabilizar o seu aquário, até porque os custos de manutenção são altíssimos.
> 
> No entanto, sempre que tenho frags para trocar prefiro trocar do que comprar e vender. Quase todos os frags que eu já fiz foram trocados por outros. Tenho neste momento 7 frags de montipora que queria vender mas sei que vou acabar por trocar aquilo tudo.
> 
> A aquariofilia ganha muito muito com a partilha de frags. No entanto as lojas saiem a perder. É um conflito de interesses. Ambas as partes são essênciais. Mas acho que a longo prazo todos ganhariam se a aquariofilia de recife evoluisse e a troca de material vivo é um combustível para isso.



também depende das pessoas, eu por acaso sou daqueles com um orçamento curto para isto da aquariofilia, acordos matrimoniais...
e portanto não passo um determinado orçamento mensal, senão sou castigado e insultado...
 :Big Grin: 
eu costumo gastar exactamente a mesma coisa todos os meses...com trocas ou sem trocas...não passo aquele orçamento, e se preciso mais de alguma coisa, fica para o outro mês.

Se poupar em corais, gasto depois em outras coisas...

isto sou eu também depende dos aquariofilistas, muitos têm a mulher subjugada...eu não consigo...
 :Big Grin: 

E fico á espera da visita do Nuno Silva, serás bem recebido com ou sem montipora verde fluorescente!
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> As partilhas de corais é mesmo uma boa oportunidade para, além de consergir corias que não se têm, serve também para criar novas amizades, deixando de lado a frieza do mundo virtual.
> 
> Há também outro aspecto muito importante e que creio ser o mais, as doações para os inicantes, lembro que igressei no marinho após tanta instência de um amigo o Rinaldo Gambarini e meu primeiro aquario um  nano de 50l ganhei de um aquarista uma pequena muda de xenia, foi a maior emoção que tive, além de capturar um eremita na praia, este meu primeiro habitante daquele nano.
> 
> Pena que estou no Brasil, senão eu também iria participar desta proposta.
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Ricardo


já estás a contribuir, com o teu testemunho, que apareçam mais vozes desse lado..., cheguei a trocar plantas aquáticas com pessoal do outro lado do oceano, não sei se os corais aguentam tanto tempo.

demoraram muito tempo a chegar ao Brasil, mais de uma semana...mas chegaram em bem...
 :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Ok Vitor, quando quizeres "chatear" avisa, e eu sei, tempo e distancia estão relacionados e quando o tempo é curto a distancia estica-se...eheh, não ficou mal :Coradoeolhos:  
Já sabes, a minha porta está sempre aberta
Tenho verificado que estas a utilizar os teus conhecimentos dos plantados nos salgados o que é sempre bom e interessante acompanhar esses debates...
Abraços

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> já estás a contribuir, com o teu testemunho, que apareçam mais vozes desse lado..., cheguei a trocar plantas aquáticas com pessoal do outro lado do oceano, não sei se os corais aguentam tanto tempo.
> 
> demoraram muito tempo a chegar ao Brasil, mais de uma semana...mas chegaram em bem...


Obrigado por dizer que de alguma forma já contribui, este é o espírito da proposta.

Não sabia que leva tanto tempo assim; não creio que corais moles aguentariam todo este tempo, já me causa receio os duros... Creio que as plantas sejam mais resistentes, já os corais tanto tempo sem luz e a água sem filtração, creio ser arriscado.

Abraços

Ricardo

----------


## António Vitor

curiosamente o sentido brasil portugal foi mais rápido...
3 dias...
agora o inverso...porquê não faço ideia...demorou mais tempo...
talvez à espera de avião de carga que fizesse escala...

ou na alfandega, em portugal é mais portas abertas, imagine-se até os chineses não pagam impostos, se um português criar uma loja comercial paga, e não é pouco, um chinês em portugal se fizer o mesmo só com produtos chineses tipo dumping, não paga impostos...

acordos malucos que só os governantes loucos portugueses cometem...(numa visita à china...loucuras, deve ser do que vem com o almoço...muito vinho... qunado fazem as tais visitas a esses países...)

Os chineses depois aproveitam e com o alto apoio do seu estado, lançam tipo  misseis economicos de longo alcance, rebentando com o pequeno comercio (e alguma industria) que por acaso ainda vendia algumas coisas portuguesas...
 :Big Grin: 
Uns pagam outros não...é mesmo morte garantida...

Mesmo que não dê lucro, o estado chinês continua a financiar altos pagamentos de rendas avultadas, até abafar completamente o inimigo, aí já pode fazer o que quiser...dumping claro...com o apoio do estado português...

Parece aqueles doentes terminais a pedir que o matem...rapidamente...
 :Big Grin: 

Há aí um livro na internet que saiu do estado chinês, com termos guerreiros associados á economia...
e com estrategias de guerra, mas usadas na economia...

diria que o lançamento de corpos com peste negra para dentro do castelo, seja o mais proximo do que está a acontecer ou aconteceu aqui em portugal...
hehehe!

tipo suicidio para a balança comercial...lógicamente nunca vão vender nada portugues...
um deficiente mental acho que por não fazer politica alguma fazia um melhor serviço à economia nacional
 :Wink: 

Sei que no brasil as coisas são diferentes, e há uma melhor protecção ao que é feito em casa, e portanto as alfandegas e os controlos comerciais são mais rigorosos...e ainda bem para os brasileiros...

também sei que do brasil para portugal pagaram 10x mais no correio...se calhar foi outra tarifa e outro tipo de correio daí ter chegado mais cedo, não questionei o que importa é que resultou!

ainda tenho plantas dessa troca...aliás algumas estão a dominar o meu aquário...por eu gostar do aspecto e por serem resistentes a periodos de desmazelo meu...

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> curiosamente o sentido brasil portugal foi mais rápido...
> 3 dias...
> agora o inverso...porquê não faço ideia...demorou mais tempo...
> talvez à espera de avião de carga que fizesse escala...
> 
> ou na alfandega, em portugal é mais portas abertas, imagine-se até os chineses não pagam impostos, se um português criar uma loja comercial paga, e não é pouco, um chinês em portugal se fizer o mesmo só com produtos chineses tipo dumping, não paga impostos...
> 
> acordos malucos que só os governantes loucos portugueses cometem...(numa visita à china...loucuras, deve ser do que vem com o almoço...muito vinho... qunado fazem as tais visitas a esses países...)
> 
> ...


E tua achas que no Brasil é diferente, outro dia comprei uma caixa de elásticos de borracha, sabes onde foram feitos? China





> Há aí um livro na internet que saiu do estado chinês, com termos guerreiros associados á economia...
> e com estrategias de guerra, mas usadas na economia...
> 
> diria que o lançamento de corpos com peste negra para dentro do castelo, seja o mais proximo do que está a acontecer ou aconteceu aqui em portugal...
> hehehe!
> 
> tipo suicidio para a balança comercial...lógicamente nunca vão vender nada portugues...
> um deficiente mental acho que por não fazer politica alguma fazia um melhor serviço à economia nacional


Deve estar falando do livro A Arte da Guerra de Sun Tzu, é o mais aplicado na economia, já o li 2 vezes, realmente que aplica seus ensinamentos, mata os menores.






> Sei que no brasil as coisas são diferentes, e há uma melhor protecção ao que é feito em casa, e portanto as alfandegas e os controlos comerciais são mais rigorosos...e ainda bem para os brasileiros...


Sim há uma melhor protecção aos produtos feito em casa, a casa dos chineses, praticamente nada mais aqui é fabricado, quanto muito é apenas montado e cola-se o selo "Made in China"




> também sei que do brasil para portugal pagaram 10x mais no correio...se calhar foi outra tarifa e outro tipo de correio daí ter chegado mais cedo, não questionei o que importa é que resultou!


Não a relação de custos, mas que é muito tempo de transporte para cá. Creio que deva ter aí um serviço mais rápido, porém mais caro.






> ainda tenho plantas dessa troca...aliás algumas estão a dominar o meu aquário...por eu gostar do aspecto e por serem resistentes a periodos de desmazelo meu...


Pena que não tenho mais os plantados, agora só marinho, se bem que tenho saudeades, mas não tenho espaço.

Abraços

Ricardo

PS: A China com seus produtos de 3ª qualidade está por invadir o mundo, não somente a Portugal, ainda que temos cá a maior reserva de água potável do mundo, não espantará o dia que a garrafa de água vier de lá; e muito pior menos cara.

----------


## Rui Valverde

Caros amigos,

Tenho para troca um coral que tem crescido a olhos vistos.
Podem ver o coral num video que coloquei no YouTube, trata-se do coral que está do lado direito do ecran.

Podem ver o video no seguinte link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0WGH7MLfxQ

Agradeço que me enviem foto do coral que tenham para troca.

Pretendo um coral de pequena dimensão uma vez que tenho um nano reef.

A troca deverá ser efectuada na zona do Algarve, se poder ser em Loulé (onde vivo) melhor...

Fico a aguardar por propostas...

Obrigado
Rui Valverde

----------


## Rui Valverde

então

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Ola pessoal eu gostava de ajudar a todos os que podesse. Neste momento só pode ajudar com a tradução da pagina MyReffStats pk frags neste momento não tenho pk tb estou a começar e devido a falta do mais importante  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  estou a ir devagar. Outro mal que tenho é que estou um pouco fora de todo o movimento pk vivo em Valença do Minho a loja mais perto que tenho é em viana do castelo e mesmo essa só ao fds é que posso ir pk fica um pouco fora de mão mas eu vou la semana sim semana não. A unica coisa que posso dizer é o seguinte quando tiver frags é claro que ofereço e troco pk eu sei o que custa começar e afinal este forum é para ajudar. da minha parte ajudo da forma que puder. abraço a todos

----------


## António Vitor

Tenciono fazer o mesmo, ainda não perdi nenhum frag, daqueles que me deram...

é esperar que cresçam para começar a oferecer...podem ver que ainda não tenho isto cheio, mas para lá caminha...
(ver o link do meu blog)

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Se alguem tiver disposto a arranjar um frag de moles tenho uma tia que mora em belem e outra que mora em rio de mouro em lisboa que vem muitas vez cá ou norte. que me dizem???

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

não há ninguem nem a vender???

----------


## André Nunes

ola tenho um aqurio nano 30 litros de agua salgada, a lampada é dakelas em "u" dobradas e diz ser de 6500 kelvins  e diz dar para corais,  se houver ai alguem que tenha xenias para dar e jogar fora se podessem podiam dar-me algumas? eu pagava os portes de enviu e isso  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

as xenias são uma desgraça para transportar...

eu arranjava-te mas agora tenho a mão partida e não posso conduzir (para ir ter aos correios...

se alguém te oferecer vão chegar em mau estado há uns truques para enviar xenias...deve haver...é dos piores corais para transportar disso eu sei...

----------


## André Nunes

obrigadao na mesma!  fica bem da mao. ja agora como se trasnportam os corais pelo correio?

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado!
li não sei onde que o ideal para xenias era meter estas de forma a ficarem sempre por debaixo de algo flutuante com água. Viradas ao contrário.

----------


## André Nunes

é facil manter anemonas num aquario? tive a ver o blog e vi la uma anemona.  como se mantem uma anemona, o que ela precisa, que luz precisa?
alguns dizem que é facil de manter outros dizem que é dificil

----------


## António Vitor

O meu blog?

Não é uma anemona, é uma Euphyllia Glabrescens, é um LPS, o mesmo que coral dural, mas com polipos grandes..

não será complicado ... o problema das anemonas é serem agressivas, isto comparando, para além de não se mexer é bem menos agressivo

ofereci hoje carradas de green star polips, já tou a dar...vieram cá buscar a casa...levou tb xenias, não é frequentador do forum a ver se ele começa cá a vir...

----------

